# Associated and Great Planes



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

I heard that Horizon Hobbies can no longer distribute Associated cars
and parts . Great Planes has the exclusive distribution rights.

Did Great Planes buy out Associated ?


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

The first half is a true statement. It was in an effort to streamline their distribution, as I understood it. 

(or you could go the speculation route, and consider that Horizon owns Losi, lol)


----------



## speedbuggy (Nov 12, 2005)

great planes suck my local shop can only get parts from them that they caery
updated car parts like i used to have a ofna violater he showed me a list of parts that greatplanes have witch is hardly nothing i have to go on line to get parts and one online place i call and they said that thay can get any thing for that buggy so great planes only wants to sell what thay want.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Just another one of those deals that makes it hard for smaller hobby shops to compete. Unless you get set up with the GIANTS (Horizon and GP) you are pretty much left out in the dark to pick with the chickens. They normally have some pretty outrageous minimum orders per month too for a small shop.


----------



## speedybill (Dec 19, 2005)

I'm a small LHS owner & I also just found out the news today
spoke to my Horizon Hobby rep and all she could tell me was that Associated call last Friday [11/5] and said to return thier merchandise.

This will put a strain on small Hobby Shops like mine that deal with Horizon only, 
Luckly for me I am also a HRP dealer so I hope I'm covered
If HRP loses them I won't deal with Tower [Great Planes]


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

I'm going to assume if they went exclusive to GP, HRP will be losing AE too.


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

I ma a really small shop and don't have Horizon yet Because of the hoops I have to go through. But I will get Horizon because I personally race Losi and Spectrum 
It isn't a huge deal like I thought it would be for making orders 
I also just talked to my rep today because he called me and told me about special deals they were doing for Black Friday and I have to say some are really good deals 

Every Distributor has there exclusive company Horizon Losi Jr and Dynamite 
GP Duratrax Futaba and a few others 
Global Airtronics 
HRP Racers Edge 

It is all a pain in the but for small shops because we lose money on shipping charges because we need product from 3 of the 4 most of the time 
The best thing would be for Distributors NOT to have an online store for end users 
But that wont ever happen


----------



## shintastrife (Apr 26, 2009)

i dont own a shop but i know what you guys are talking about, the hobby shop here me seems to be fazing out accosted for some reason and only carrying hpi, losi, and dutrax, they say they can still get parts but it well take a day or two longer then normal. whats the point normaly i can go there and get parts faster then ordering them on line. and now it takes the same time and a lil more money. im all about shopping at my near by hobby store but if they not carrying what i need as others around here need then whats the point


----------

